# screenshots



## brina (19. Februar 2002)

Hallo Profis,

mir stellt sich folgendes Problem.
Gerade versuche ich mir die passenden Sreenshots für ein Photoshop-Tutorial zu machen. Wenn ich in Photoshop aber z.B in der Kanäle-Palette das kleine Dreieck anklicke um ein Popup rausspringen zu lassen sieht das zwar alles fein aus, aber leider kommen diese Popups dann nicht mit auf den Sreenshot. ???

Ich arbeite mit Hyper-Snap DX um meine Sreens zu produzieren.
Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand schnell weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß Brina (hyper-eilig)


----------



## AciDemon (19. Februar 2002)

versteh deine frage nicht ganz...willst du video sequenzen machen? oder nur 'stille' screenshots? falls letzters warum drückst du nicht einfach die "screenshot-taste" (print screen)?

meinst du sowas?


----------



## SirNeo (19. Februar 2002)

Kann AciDemon recht geben, ich verstehe auch nicht so genau das Problem, meinst du das nur das aktuelle Fenster angezeigt wird oder aber erscheinen die PoPups nur nicht und der Rest schon(kann ich mir nicht vorstellen)?

Kann da auch nur auf die print-screen verweisen.


----------



## Christoph (19. Februar 2002)

Fotografieren und dann einscannen!!!!!:| :| :|


----------



## AciDemon (19. Februar 2002)

LOL


----------



## Christoph (19. Februar 2002)

oder mit ÖLKREIDEN ABMALEN!!*gg*


----------



## silence (19. Februar 2002)

*rofl* Hochi dreht auf 

Nein, benutz einfach die "Druck" Taste auf 
deinem Keyboard,
und dann machste einfach in PS neues Bild auf
und Bearbeiten > Einfügen....


----------



## soraxdesign (19. Februar 2002)

abpauschen vom monitor....


----------



## silence (19. Februar 2002)

NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIN!!

Ganz einfach: Das Bild ausm Moni ausschneiden! *rofl*


----------



## brina (19. Februar 2002)

*danke*

Hallo Leuts,

danke für die Antworten
jaja...wenn mann immer mit Programmen wie Hypersnap arbeitet, kommt man am ende nicht mehr auf die Einfachsten lösungen :-(

nun bin ich erstmal froh schnelle Hilfe von Euch bekommen zu haben, auch angesichts der Tatsache, das manche Antworten einfach nur "ARM" waren 
Aber wie immer und überall...Spass muss sein *lach*

Gruß Brina (die ihre Printtaste nun wieder einbaut)


----------



## Sir Dodger (19. Februar 2002)

Hi !

Ich hätte da noch ne Idee !

Aber auf die Lichtverhältnisse aufpassen ! 











MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## brina (19. Februar 2002)

*nur bei Popups*

Hi SirNeo,

***Kann AciDemon recht geben, ich verstehe auch nicht so genau das Problem, meinst du das nur das aktuelle Fenster angezeigt wird oder aber erscheinen die PoPups nur nicht und der Rest schon(kann ich mir nicht vorstellen)?***

genau so ist es mir ergangen. Die PopUps waren im Snap einfach nicht vorhanden. Offene Pulldownmenüs werden aber sehrwohl mit Fotografiert.
Kanns mir eigentlich nur so erklären, das in diesem Fall das Menue selber von dem das PopUp abgeht als eigenständiges Fenster interpretiert wird. Aber Trotzdem ist es verwunderlich das wenn ich z.B. die Farbpalette knipse der sonstige Hintergrund mit abgelichtet wird..hmmm...verstehe wer will.:-(

Nochmals danke.. übrigens gibt es im Windowssystem vielleicht eine Möglichkeit die Auflösung dieser Prints hochzusetzen?

Gruß Brina (nochmals Danke)


----------



## Christoph (19. Februar 2002)

*schnauf**schnauf*

AUS DEM FENSTER WERFEN UND AUS DEM ASPHALT DEN ABDRUCK MIT GIBS ABNEHMEN!!!!! 
sorry---das muss sein!;-) ;-)


----------



## silence (19. Februar 2002)

@Sir Dodger

Wo hast du dein Grafik Tablet her?????????? *lechz*


----------



## Sir Dodger (19. Februar 2002)

@ siLeNcE

Die gibts bei mir, wie so vieles anderes auch, schreib mir einfach ma ne mail, baue normal Workstations für PS, CAD, 3D Max, Maya, ....

MfG

Sir Dodger

P.S. Das Wacom Intuos 2 is echt Saugeil ! fur PS

oder kriegste sowas mit der Maus hin ???


----------



## AciDemon (20. Februar 2002)

@brina: nein, die bildschirmauflösung ist (noch) auf 72dpi beschränkt.

@sirdodger: ich wünsch mir eins zum geburtstag von dir...  nein, ernsthaft: wie teuer? und weisst du ob man die dinger irgendwo testen kann?
(hier in der schweiz, gibts nicht mal anständige vertriebe... )


----------



## Sir Dodger (20. Februar 2002)

@AciDemon

Zum Geburtstag, in 5 Jahren bekommste vieleicht meins ! 
Aber jetzt ernsthaft !

Wo in der Schweiz wohnste denn ???
Ich habe mein Systemhaus in der nähe von Biberach / Ulm is ca. 45. -60. Min in die Schweiz rüber, Testen und Kaufen kannmans bei mir für 495,00 € äh sorry, Ihr habt ja den Quatsch mit dem € nich sind 
731.91 Schweizer Franken
Wenn de lust hast kommste vorbei und testest !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## AciDemon (20. Februar 2002)

@sir dodger: antwort siehe pm...and thx


----------



## shiver (20. Februar 2002)

okay, schluss mit dem offtopic.

als verwarnt können sich:

AciDemon
Sir Dodger
siLeNcE 
und hochi

betrachten...

einige von euch haben schon verwarnungen,
das hier ist jetzt die ABSOLUT LETZE
sonst könnt ihr tutorials.de von draussen 
angucken.


----------

